# pre Alpina Ittalia Clean



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone who knows me knows that I would NOT usually post in the Show and Shine section, but yesterday I took advantage of the weather and some of my friend free time (and his pressure washer) and cleaned the QS to within an inch of its life.

I do around 20000 miles per year, so the car is anything but a "garage queen".

Wheels covered in berry something wheel cleaner from Clean you Car



















and pressure washed off










Whole car was then washed



















rinsed and snow foamed, never done this before, it was ssssoooooo cool :wink:














































Whole car washed and then clay bar



















Engine bay washed done and and cleaned



















Washed again, glazed and then waxed with dodo juice Blue Velvet 8) All in all a very productive and enjoyable 4 hours spent.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

top job simon m8, its hard work but well worth it in the end 8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, doesnt look bad for a 72k mile car


----------



## Markus (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks awesome! Time and effort very well spent!


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

time and effort well spent .... don't see you in the pics though Si ... hard work all that picture taking :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was tasked with all of the minial job, like washing and drying, my friend Matt (in the pictures) did all of the fun stuff :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks similar to mine......but not as shiny as mine


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good mate.

Did mine tday. Likewise I enlisted the heelp of my brother as not a huge fan of this cleaning lark. 
Will get some pics up later.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Me too, a whole day of cleaning and I am fooked.

Wouldnt mind but by the time we get to the holiday Inn in folkestone my car will be filthy :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

KevtoTTy said:


> Looks similar to mine......but not as shiny as mine


Thats becuase I didnt clean your exhaust :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

SimonQS said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks similar to mine......but not as shiny as mine
> ...


Pardon, did you say something?......... can't hear too well since having the Miltek :lol:


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice job and car's looking great. By the way that looks like Valet Pro Billberry Wheel cleaner to me.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

foster2108 said:


> Nice job and car's looking great. By the way that looks like Valet Pro Billberry Wheel cleaner to me.


That was exactly it :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Amazing for only 4 hours work


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Amazing for only 4 hours work


Amazing what you cna do when you dont start taking it to bits every 5 mins :roll: :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I think you missed a bit 

Other then that one bit :roll: llok very good. Also looks like you stood around with your camera while your mate done all the work :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

:wink:


----------

